# The Rising Population



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/03/w...rthrate-rises-population-policy-vanishes.html


Lots of good photos...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egyptians seem very proud of their ever increasing population and a religious government is never going to introduce a policy to change that...


----------

